# nařídit exekuci



## jackofka

jedná se o notářský zápis:
jak by se dalo přeložit - na jejich majetek byla nařízena exekuce..d
děkuji


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Dobrý den, jackofko, a vítejte na fóru! Ono je to vzdycky těžké přeložit jednotlivou větu do angličtiny bez plného (gramatického) kontextu, protože hodně záleží na souslednosti časů, a většinou se vyskytne problém i s volbou členu, když nevíme, jestli se jedná v případě podstatného jména třeba o "první zmínku" atd. Jak jste asi tušila, "execution" v žádném případě nejde.

Bez dalšího kontextu bych řekl:
_a property seizure order was made against them_, nebo
_a seizure order was made against their property, _nebo
_a bailiff's notice of enforcement was issued against them, _nebo
_a bailiff's notice of enforcement was served on them._

Nota bene: _was _by mohlo být _has been,_ nebo_ had been_, podle souslednosti časů v plném gramatickém kontextu.


----------



## jackofka

Dobrý den, jedná se o notářšký zápis a toto je kontext:
Manželé ...prohlašují, že na jejich majetek nebyl vyhlášen konkurz, nebylo vedeno insolvenční řízení a ani nebyla nařízena exekuce.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

OK, tak "no property seizure order has been made against them".


----------



## jackofka

Mockrát děkuji.


----------



## aloha123

Ahoj, doufám že navadí, že vstupuju do diskuze, ale tohle mě zaujalo. Můžu se zeptat, jaký je rozdíl mezi _property seizure order _a _bailiff's notice of enforcement _? Děkuju


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi Aloha, of course you (and anyone else) are welcome to join in.   I'm not a lawyer, and the legal systems and terminology in different English-speaking countries are not the same, so we always need to look at a sentence in its wider context.

I would use _property seizure order _in the context explained in #3 as it is a "bird's-eye view" general statement. Mr & Mrs X are declaring that no debt recovery proceedings have been issued against them (at any time), no order has (ever) been made for any of their property to be seized in payment of any claim against them.

If it is clear from the context that we are talking about a specific stage in the debt-recovery process, then maybe _bailiff's enforcement notice _would be a better choice. Let's say Mr X bought a car on hire purchase (splátky) with 24 monthly repayments. He makes the first 3 repayments, but misses the 4th. The finance company then phones him, he ignores them; the finance company then writes, he ignores them; the finance company's in-house solicitor writes, threatening legal proceedings, he ignores them. The finance company starts legal proceedings, and a magistrate makes a seizure order against the goods (the car) and a bailiff's notice of enforcement is issued.

So as a general statement, _property seizure order_ is a good choice. A _bailiff's notice of enforcement _is a specific stage in the debt-recovery process, when the bailiff (possibly accompanied by police) knocks on the door with the notice of enforcement to take back the goods which have not been paid for.


----------



## aloha123

Hi, thank you for the explanation, it makes sense now. They just seemed quite the same, but I see the difference now


----------



## ilocas2

jackofka said:


> jedná se o notářský zápis:
> jak by se dalo přeložit - na jejich majetek byla nařízena exekuce..d
> děkuji



Ahoj jackofko, jsi můj přítel, já bych to přeložil bez dívání se na ostatní příspěvky jako An execution was ordered on their property.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

= byla nařízena poprava na jejich pozemku.


----------



## jackofka

Děkuji, ale s termínem "execution" bych byla opatrná. Raději bych se mu vyhla a zvolila bych návrh "Enquiring Mind".
děkuji


----------

